# Jaded-Visions



## loopy (Jan 17, 2005)

This is more of a personal site.

www.jaded-visions.com

Would love feedback

Cheers,
loopy


----------



## manda (Jan 18, 2005)

great design
 some pretty cool photographs too!


----------



## ceno2000 (Jan 18, 2005)

i really like this very cool


----------

